
The Price of Perks - highsea
https://medium.com/@seerobertarun/the-price-of-perks-687b069000d5#.h3enz1hdf
======
mbizzle88
> However I feel the most valuable thing a company can do for their employees
> is to provide them with an environment that lets them feel like they have
> ownership of the company’s mission and empower them to execute it.

I strongly disagree. The most valuable thing a company can do is provide good
compensation (which may or may not include perks). What the author suggests is
also important but hardly the most important.

~~~
IAmGarrett
It is the dominant reason people join companies. Perhaps the author just
assumed this to be understood? Seems that she is speaking more to what makes a
'motivated' employee - mastery, autonomy, and purpose - according to author
Dan Pink.

------
mikestew
$25K/year on perks, and AFAICT Dropbox still has an open office plan. Keep
your sodas and laundry service, and give me a door that closes.

~~~
mateo411
The rent for office space is around $75 dollars a square foot per year in SF.
So, and 18 by 18 office space will run you about 25K a year. That's a pretty
big office, but we still have to put up the walls and the door.

~~~
mikestew
_The rent for office space is around $75 dollars a square foot per year in
SF._

Oopsie, forgot we're talking about SF here. Haven't looked at Seattle-area
office space in a while, but I'm willing to bet it's nowhere near $75/sq. ft.

